# Hard Jerkbaits and Rat-L-Traps!



## SMDave (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently bought some Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon which I have never used, but am planning on using it tonight. First off, this line coming off the spool has the lowest memory of any line I have ever used! It's like your fishing with string. It is very limp as well. I will see tonight when I use it for the first time how the knot strength, tensile strength, and shock absorbancy is.

Anyway, in light of fall setting in, I want to use rat-l-traps, spinnerbaits, and hard jerkbaits (like LC pointers). Is it ok to use fluorocarbon for these lures or do you need mono? Isn't the stretch similar to monofilament's stretch? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 8, 2007)

It really depends on the brand, according to Tackle Tour at least. They just did a follow up and show the Berkley to be fairly stretchy by comparison so you should be good.

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html

I have both P-line 100% and one of the coated ones, the coated one is pretty stretchy, like mono. The 100% is much more stiff. I've been thinking of trying out some Halo for soft plastics and jigs; has anyone used it?


----------

